# 'How Jesus Got a Life' - Astrology Claim



## Theoretical (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.atheists.org/christianity/jesuslife.html#F3

This one is at least new to me.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 17, 2007)

Weak, notice that the only "religion" "faith" or "spirituality" they attack or even list refutations for are Christianity.

If they are atheists why are they not spending equal time on Muhammad, Budda, Vishnu, Allah, Zeus and Tom Cruise?


----------



## LifeInReturn (Mar 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Weak, notice that the only "religion" "faith" or "spirituality" they attack or even list refutations for are Christianity.
> 
> If they are atheists why are they not spending equal time on Muhammad, Budda, Vishnu, Allah, Zeus and Tom Cruise?



I have always wondered that. No one attacks other 'religions' nearly as much as they attack Christ and His disciples.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah baby! There is a gold mine of raw material on that site for generating "DaVinci Code" style novels. All one needs is a little writing talent (shoot, a spell and grammar checker will work), and a little time each day for writing. 

Now if only I could find a culture that is being dumbed down through 'fame addiction'. If only our schools would conspire with me to discourage critical thinking. If only there was a main stream media adverse enough to Biblical truth to promote my work. I could be a millionaire.

(Don't worry folks, only the reprobates will buy my books.  )

*Warning! Satire. Satire. Satire. Satire. Satire.*


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 17, 2007)

> No one attacks other 'religions' nearly as much as they attack Christ and His disciples.



And it is interesting HOW Christianity responds to being attacked. People can say to a Christian: "There is no God," and the Christian will most likely pray for the soul of the atheist. If you say "Allah is a figment of your imagination," to the wrong person, the last words you are likely to hear are "Allahu Ahkbar!" (followed in close succession by a big 'boom'.)

Let's face it, these guys need prayer; they're dancing down the wide road to a firey end.

One Christian said this to me: "Christianity is an anvil that has broken many a hammer." I really like that phrase. We are promised only salvation and persecution, and let's face it - there are few of us on this board that have ever faced any persecution. Nasty looks and comments like those in the OP give me warm fuzzies - those guys are _scared_.

PS - Write away, Bob. It's a great way to get pagans to fund missions!


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2007)

LifeInReturn said:


> I have always wondered that. No one attacks other 'religions' nearly as much as they attack Christ and His disciples.



The sinful mind that is at war with God will try in every way conceivable, though in futility, to cast aside the One whose image he bears:

"For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. For what can be known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature, have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse. For although they knew God, they did not honor him as God or give thanks to him, but they became futile in their thinking, and their foolish hearts were darkened. Claiming to be wise, they became fools, and exchanged the glory of the immortal God for images resembling mortal man and birds and animals and reptiles." -Romans 1:18-23


"And since they did not see fit to acknowledge God, God gave them up to a debased mind to do what ought not to be done. They were filled with all manner of unrighteousness, evil, covetousness, malice. They are full of envy, murder, strife, deceit, maliciousness. They are gossips, slanderers, haters of God, insolent, haughty, boastful, inventors of evil, disobedient to parents, foolish, faithless, heartless, ruthless. Though they know God's decree that those who practice such things deserve to die, they not only do them but give approval to those who practice them." Romans 1:28-32



"For the word of the cross is folly to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God. For it is written,

"I will destroy the wisdom of the wise,
and the discernment of the discerning I will thwart." 

Where is the one who is wise? Where is the scribe? Where is the debater of this age? Has not God made foolish the wisdom of the world? For since, in the wisdom of God, the world did not know God through wisdom, it pleased God through the folly of what we preach to save those who believe. For Jews demand signs and Greeks seek wisdom, but we preach Christ crucified, a stumbling block to Jews and folly to Gentiles, but to those who are called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God and the wisdom of God. For the foolishness of God is wiser than men, and the weakness of God is stronger than men." 1 Corinthians 1:18-25


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 17, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> And it is interesting HOW Christianity responds to being attacked. People can say to a Christian: "There is no God," and the Christian will most likely pray for the soul of the atheist. If you say "Allah is a figment of your imagination," to the wrong person, the last words you are likely to hear are "Allahu Ahkbar!" (followed in close succession by a big 'boom'.)



How true!  

But atheists always fall into a trap of their own making. Right at the very beginning of the atheist's website is the following: _Nations rise, and governments topple. Unbalanced people the world around torture and kill each other for the sake of religion or other groundless causes. Earthquakes, volcanoes, and wars periodically scourge our globe_

The question is this: If there is no God, then what difference does the torture and killing of others make? It's all meaningless anyway. We die and return to the nothingness we were before our births. Eventually the solar system will be destroyed. And eventually even our galaxy. And the universe is so large that their destruction won't even make a blip on any radar screen.

Upon what grounds, then, does the atheist make the judgment that people who do such things are "unbalanced"? By what standard does he claim wars are a "scourge"? 

Y'see, if there is no God, then we must logically forego any qualifications. It comes with the territory.


----------



## Devin (Mar 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Weak, notice that the only "religion" "faith" or "spirituality" they attack or even list refutations for are Christianity.
> 
> If they are atheists why are they not spending equal time on Muhammad, Budda, Vishnu, Allah, Zeus and Tom Cruise?



Because in their heart of hearts, they know Christianity is the only true one of the bunch.


----------



## SRoper (Mar 17, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Weak, notice that the only "religion" "faith" or "spirituality" they attack or even list refutations for are Christianity.
> 
> If they are atheists why are they not spending equal time on Muhammad, Budda, Vishnu, Allah, Zeus and Tom Cruise?



Scientology is ridiculed quite regularly, especially in proportion to the number of its adherents.


----------



## Ravens (Mar 17, 2007)

> Christianity is an anvil that has broken many a hammer.



I'm gonna remember that one.


----------

